# any sites with Map showing `Open All Year` campsites



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

I`v been using the `find a campsite` on MHF but I would prefer to see symbols on a map of the country showing sites that are open all year.
We set off mid Sept to go to Morocco and will be travelling home mid Nov and would like to use a site that helps me route plan the tour.. any ideas
sent message to moderator to see if MHF can create alternative


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

*Open all year*

Rather than separate maps, areas etc, a database that can be searched for open all year, wild camping, facilities etc, etc would be much more useful. More of a one database fits all but allows selective searches.

I know! This could mean a big re-write of some of the site - depends how things are organised at present.

Just hope this comment helps.
Chris


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Buy the Caravan Club book instead.........


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The MHF csdb already has a search option for 'open all year' with the option to further refine the search if req'd..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=search

There isn't an 'open all year' search option for the interactive map though.

pete


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

The ACSI DVD has a load (8000?) of campsites in - and you can search on all sort of critera including openning dates


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

gdleeds said:


> I`v been using the `find a campsite` on MHF but I would prefer to see symbols on a map of the country showing sites that are open all year.
> We set off mid Sept to go to Morocco and will be travelling home mid Nov and would like to use a site that helps me route plan the tour.. any ideas
> sent message to moderator to see if MHF can create alternative


The one that I found some time ago is: http://www.francecamping.com/

If you go into the France map and click for example on Limousin you get:
http://www.francecamping.com/recherche-camping-en-france.php?region=Limousin

For example click on Camping Haute-Vienne (87):
http://www.francecamping.com/camping-france.php?departement=87&pays=france&region=Limousin

You might want to magnify the map (+)
Look for a red ring round the town location of a campsite.
For examples.
Taking Bellac which is towards the top of the map you will see that the location has a red ring outline to its number (4) as has Bessines (5).
Find (4) and (5) in the list to the left and click on the campsite name Camping : Les Rochettes ** and Camping : Morterolles-sur-Semme **

In the information for each campsite you will see: Ouvert toute l'année (Open all year).

I hope this is useful to you.


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

*reply*

thanks for the input, 
MHF does have a good data base its unfortunate that it just lacks this facility to be able to view on line maps with `open all year` sites. It would assist many being able to pre-plan the routes especially through Europe when there are many sites closed.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

It may be possible to do... Nuke will just love me for saying that as you will now all be waiting to see if he can implement it. :roll: 

I will draw his attention to it and we will see what can be done...it is a good suggestion... so many of us use our motorhomes throughout the year so a search option in the drop down on the map page for "open all year" campsites would be great.


mike


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> There isn't an 'open all year' search option for the interactive map though.


does now


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice addition Dave

Anyway that you can operate both filters at once?


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

*to Nuke*

thanks for the quick fix

gdleeds


----------

